# need some help



## craig (Dec 13, 2011)

hi my names craig im 28 and live in the uk, im a bricklayer by trade and thinking about going goldcoast. will i find work easy out there? doesnt have to be bricklaying but would prefer it. and is it easy to find somewhere to live out there? if anyone could help most appreciate it


----------



## Agnes (Dec 14, 2011)

I think jobs are verry difficult to find here. But maybe you are lucky? Just try to find something


----------



## craig (Dec 13, 2011)

Only gna have 8000 dollars to come with too will that be enough and is it easy to find a room to rent


----------



## MaddyOZ (Jan 4, 2012)

All sort of jobs are being listed by the employers in seek website. Please check it in there to get an idea of the potential employers that you may target for.


----------

